# Sales Yards near Gatwick



## SpottyRose (20 September 2015)

Hi all, I wondered if anyone could recommend any dealers/sales yards within 2 hours of Gatwick please?

I am planning to fly down on Friday from Scotland (horse search fruitless thus far in the area).  I have identified one yard I want to go to but want to find about 4 other horses to go and see.

Safe, sound horse required with decent paces - ability to go medium dressage - and jump up to 1m.  Potential to event at BE80/90 would be a bonus but in no way a dealbreaker. 5 - 8 years old preferably but would consider sane and sensible 4yo.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hannahgb (21 September 2015)

Joe White Equestrian


----------



## Archangel (21 September 2015)

Prestwood? - they are right near Gatwick.


----------



## Tamski (23 September 2015)

Southgate Farm?


----------



## monte1 (23 September 2015)

Brendon Stud have some very nice horses ?


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (23 September 2015)

NT Equine, Matt Pike, Louis Simmons, Olivia Craddock (she isn't a dealer but does sometimes sell on young horses). Try posting a wanted ad on the British Showjumping Facebook page. Happy shopping.


----------



## SpottyRose (24 September 2015)

Thanks for all your replies - weekend shaping up well!


----------



## hihosilver (25 September 2015)

Southgate farm- brilliant horses! have 2 from there highly recommend.


----------

